# verwechseln, verblüffen, verwirren



## Maria Isabel

Quiero decir: ustedes me confunden. Esta bien dicho "Ihr verblüfft mich", .... o uso mejor el verbo verwechseln???..... si pueden contestarme en castellano seria mejor para mi....


----------



## dec-sev

Lo trataré. Si no me equivoco, la palabra _confundir_ puede tener diferentes matices dependiente del contexto. Creo que para _verblüffen_ _sería mejor pasmar, dejar estupefacto _y _verwechseln_ significa _tomar una cosa por otra_. (equivocadamente). Tengo que avisarte que ni aleman ni español son mis idiomas natales y me atreví a contestarte sólo por ser yo el primero en ver a tu thread.


----------



## Jana337

Ihr verwechselt mich.  
Ihr verwechselt mich mit jemandem. Me confunden con otra persona.
Ihr verblüfft mich. Me dejan estupefacto.
Ihr verwirrt mich. Me confunden.

¿Tienes contexto? 

Jana

P.S. No hablo espaňol.


----------



## heidita

Ustedes me confunden con alguien. Sie verwechseln mich.

Ustedes me confunden. Sie verwirren/verblüffen/ mich.

Estoy confundida. Ich bin erstaunt/verwirrt.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:


> Estoy confundida. Ich bin erstaunt/verwirrt.


 
Y ...

Soy confundida/o (con alguien). Ich werde verwechselt (mit jemandem).

Es correcto?


----------



## AGATHA2

Whodunit said:


> Y ...
> 
> Soy confundida/o (con alguien). Ich werde verwechselt (mit jemandem).
> 
> Es correcto?


 
Prinzipiell: SI   aber man vermeidet im spanischen weitgehend die Verwendung des Passivs und nimmt dafür lieber Konstruktionen mit "man" also zB: me confunden con alguien oder se me confunde con alguien

saludos


----------



## Whodunit

AGATHA2 said:


> Prinzipiell: SI  aber man vermeidet im spanischen weitgehend die Verwendung des Passivs und nimmt dafür lieber Konstruktionen mit "man" also zB: me confunden con alguien oder se me confunde con alguien
> 
> saludos


 
Ist doch in allen romanischen Sprachen so.  Aber ich wollte halt noch mehr _Verblüffung_ verursachen, damit die _Verwechslung_ perfekt wird.


----------



## elroy

heidita said:


> Ustedes me confunden. Sie verwirren/verblüffen/ mich.
> 
> Estoy confundida. Ich bin erstaunt/verwirrt.


 Wirklich? Kann "verblüffen" tatsächlich "verwirren" bedeuten? Und "erstaunt" "verwirrt"? Könntest Du Dir dafür Beispiele ausdenken? 

Ich würde sagen, 

verblüffen - asombrar (pero más fuerte), hasta abrumar 
erstaunt - asombrado

María Isabel, la palabra que buscas es "verwirren".


----------



## heidita

María Isabel, la palabra que buscas es verwechseln.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

heidita said:


> María Isabel, la palabra que buscas es verwechseln.


 
María Isabel, la palabra que podría ser encontrada sólo depende de la respuesta a la pregunta de Jana (cita):

"¿Tienes contexto? "


----------



## heidita

Schwichtenhövel said:


> María Isabel, la palabra que podría ser encontrada sólo depende de la respuesta a la pregunta de Jana (cita):
> 
> "¿Tienes contexto? "


 
¡En efecto!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola a todos!

Pues, no sé, "ustedes me confunden".., lo que yo entendí espontáneamente fue más bien "ihr verwirrt mich", luego te sientes confusa.

Así que yo también me anoto a lo del "verwirren".

Y "estar confundido", ¿no equivaldría más bien a "estar equivocado"?

Bueno, me imagino que mientras tanto te hemos confundido por completo. ;-)

¿No tendrías un poco de contexto?

Saludos


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Sigianga said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Pues, no sé, "ustedes me confunden".., lo que yo entendí espontáneamente fue más bien "ihr verwirrt mich", luego te sientes confusa.
> 
> Así que yo también me anoto a lo del "verwirren".
> 
> Y "estar confundido", ¿no equivaldría más bien a "estar equivocado"?
> 
> Bueno, me imagino que mientras tanto te hemos confundido por completo. ;-)
> 
> ¿No tendrías un poco de contexto?
> 
> Saludos


 
'ustedes me confunden'

Éstas las palabras de María Isabel del lindo Peru. No decía 'Vos sois' o algo parecido. Pero decía: ustedes son. Quiere decir, se trata de un grupo de hombres, no importa de qué sexo, acaso mezclados. Si María Isabel fuera atacada de un grupo de jóvenes muchachos: 'ustedes me confunden...'

En el sentido de 'Ihr verblüfft mich...'? - 'Ihr verwirrt mich...' - No!

Si María Isabel fuera fotografiada de un montón de jornalistas (María=una promi) y a esos les diría: 'ustedes me confunden...'

Qué ahora? - Falta al contexto...


----------



## elroy

Desde luego necesitamos más contexto pero si tuviera que traducir la frase "ustedes me confunden" así a secas, lo traduciría con "verwirren".


----------



## Sidjanga

Schwichtenhövel said:


> 'ustedes me confunden'
> 
> Éstas las palabras de María Isabel del lindo Peru. No decía 'Vos sois' o algo parecido. Pero decía: ustedes son. Quiere decir, se trata de un grupo de hombres, no importa de qué sexo, acaso mezclados. Si María Isabel fuera atacada de un grupo de jóvenes muchachos: 'ustedes me confunden...'
> 
> En el sentido de 'Ihr verblüfft mich...'? - 'Ihr verwirrt mich...' - No!
> 
> Si María Isabel fuera fotografiada de un montón de jornalistas (María=una promi) y a esos les diría: 'ustedes me confunden...'
> 
> Qué ahora? - Falta al contexto...


Hola Schwichtenhövel!
Precisamente porque en toda la América el plural de "tú" (así como de "usted") es siempre "ustedes", traducido al alemán puede significar perfectamente "ihr" para dos personas o más que en singular tratarías de tú o de vos. Yo aquí, por el "contexto" me había decantado (espontáneamente) por entender "ihr" (entre amigos argentinos y yo nos tratamos de "ihr" en alemán y de "ustedes" en castellano"). El pronombre "vosotros", que sería el equivalente más directo de nuestro "ihr", no se usa en América.
Sea como fuere, de todas maneras el empleo del pronombre "ustedes" deja claro que te estás dirigiendo directamente a tus interlocutores, los trates de tú, de vos o de usted en singular. No puede emplearse para hablar sobre terceros, aunque no estoy del todo segura de haber entendido bien lo que quisiste decir con "un grupo de hombres, no importa de qué sexo". Para hablar sobre terceros debes decir siempre "ellos", si quieres usar un pronombre.

"Vos sois" es el voseo antiguo (segunda persona del plural, formas verbales iguales a las del actual "vosotros", para dirigirte a una persona), que dejó de usarse hace mucho; bueno, su uso actual queda limitado a situaciones excepcionales muy oficiales y solemnes, p.ej. se lo he oido decir alguna vez al actual Rey de España en un discurso, dirigiéndose a su padre (en un documental).

La forma del voseo actual (que de todos modos no se usa en el Perú, no que yo sepa) para dirigirte a* una sola persona* que tuteas, sería "vos sos / vos decís / querés" etc., que equivale a "tú eres / tú dices / quieres".

...a lo que nos lleva este hilo... 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, en total diría:

*tuteo*: (América, nuestro "caso")
"tú me confundes / (vos me confundís; no en Perú)" = du verwirrst mich ---> "ustedes me confunden" = "ihr verwirrt mich" (aquí me parece más probable que sea esto), pero naturalmente también "*S*ie verwirren mich", según el contexto

*Plural, sólo España:*
"vosotros me confundís" =  ihr verwirrt mich

*de usted*:
"usted me confunde" --->  "ustedes me confunden" (por todas partes) = *S*ie verwirren mich

Y de igual manera:
"tú me confundes *con *otra persona" = du *verwechselst *mich *mit *jemandem  ---> "ustedes me *confunden con *otra" *sería *"ihr verwechselt  (*S*ie verwechseln) mich mit jemand anderem"

Pero como ya decíamos, la solución definitiva nos la va a traer sólo un poquito más de contexto.


----------



## heidita

Sigianga said:


> Bueno, en total diría:
> 
> *tuteo*: (América, nuestro "caso")
> "tú me confundes / (vos me confundís; no en Perú)" = du verwirrst mich ---> "ustedes me confunden" = "ihr verwirrt mich" (aquí me parece más probable que sea esto), pero naturalmente también "*S*ie verwirren mich", según el contexto o Sie verwechseln mich.
> 
> *Plural, sólo España:*
> "vosotros me confundís" = ihr verwirrt mich o ihr verwechselt mich
> 
> *de usted*:
> "usted me confunde" ---> "ustedes me confunden" (por todas partes) = *S*ie verwirren mich  Sie verwechseln mich
> 
> Y de igual manera:
> "tú me confundes *con *otra persona" = du *verwechselst *mich *mit *jemandem ---> "ustedes me *confunden con *otra" *sería *"ihr verwechselt (*S*ie verwechseln) mich mit jemand anderem"
> 
> Pero como ya decíamos, la solución definitiva nos la va a traer sólo un poquito más de contexto.


----------

